

Introducing ExMake - gmcabrita
http://blog.alexrp.com/2014/02/27/introducing-exmake/

======
nwmcsween
Won't use, make is declarative (sh is not a part of make) this is what
99999999 other projects don't understand, you can serialize it such as what
gulpjs does (so side effects are somewhat controlled) but its just a band aid.
A general purpose programming language is not a good idea for a build system.

